# Walking 2 dogs on 1 lead



## Tillydog (Jun 7, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but we have never had 2 dogs and as some of you may be aware, we are hoping to be having another addition to our family very shortly.
What would you guys recommend for walking both on 1 lead?
I have seen a sporn double dog coupler lead on ebay which looks like it will do the job.
Advice much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I would not recommend a coupler of any sort - two dogs on two separate leads is the best and safest option.

Couplers give very little control over each individual dog, and one can receive a sharp jolt to the neck if the other stops suddenly and although they sound like a good idea in theory, they rarely work well in practice - you'll get one pulling one pulling one way whilst the other goes the opposite, and not all dogs are going to be happy walking together so closely. 

Also, depending on the sizes of the dog/s, two dogs using one lead puts a lot of strain on that lead, and also your wrist!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I never really understand why anyone would want to walk two dogs on one lead, unless both dogs are perfectly well behaved? unfortunately I can't say that is the case with mine, so they are walked on separate leads so I can control them better. 

Most of the couplers that I have seen look pretty flimsy anyway and I wouldn't trust the quality of them, especially if both dogs lunged after something at the same time.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a decent quality coupler and find it to be much easier to manage both dogs on one lead. They tend to walk side by side with the odd stray to one side for a sniff. I do however use harnesses on them both so if one pulls in another direction is doesn't pull the other's neck.

I have one of these. It's adjustable so as my pup grows he'll be bigger than my older dog so I can adjust the lengths of lead so it's still balanced. This is a decent quality. My pup chewed through the 1st one, but so far so good with this one. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251223695578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

What size dogs have you got? I've seen another dog walker use them for her own dogs, and they seem to be used to it, also seen someone walk a couple of beagles on them, although only in passing as I drive past them walking down the roa. I've only seen the ones with a long lead and short coupler, I wanted to try a short lead and long split as that would give me more control as I could reach each individual section clipped to the collars. No-one seems to make them.


----------



## Tillydog (Jun 7, 2012)

labradrk said:


> I never really understand why anyone would want to walk two dogs on one lead, unless both dogs are perfectly well behaved? unfortunately I can't say that is the case with mine, so they are walked on separate leads so I can control them better.
> 
> Most of the couplers that I have seen look pretty flimsy anyway and I wouldn't trust the quality of them, especially if both dogs lunged after something at the same time.


That's what I was thinking tbh, in theory they look good hence the request for advice.

Thanks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I wouldn't use a coupler for the reasons others have already given, although lots of well meaning folk (with teeny dogs!) keep advising me to. No way would I have a good day if they spied a running cat :yikes:.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> What size dogs have you got? I've seen another dog walker use them for her own dogs, and they seem to be used to it, also seen someone walk a couple of beagles on them, although only in passing as I drive past them walking down the roa. I've only seen the ones with a long lead and short coupler, I wanted to try a short lead and long split as that would give me more control as I could reach each individual section clipped to the collars. No-one seems to make them.


Try this one.. works for us! 
PADDED SHORT CONTROL LEAD & DOUBLE ADJUSTABLE COUPLER | eBay


----------



## Tillydog (Jun 7, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> What size dogs have you got? I've seen another dog walker use them for her own dogs, and they seem to be used to it, also seen someone walk a couple of beagles on them, although only in passing as I drive past them walking down the roa. I've only seen the ones with a long lead and short coupler, I wanted to try a short lead and long split as that would give me more control as I could reach each individual section clipped to the collars. No-one seems to make them.


2 x beagles, same age and same size, Tilly is pretty good on her lead and our prospective new dog is apparently good on lead as well.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I would not recommend a coupler of any sort - two dogs on two separate leads is the best and safest option.
> 
> Couplers give very little control over each individual dog, and one can receive a sharp jolt to the neck if the other stops suddenly and although they sound like a good idea in theory, they rarely work well in practice - you'll get one pulling one pulling one way whilst the other goes the opposite, and not all dogs are going to be happy walking together so closely.
> 
> Also, depending on the sizes of the dog/s, two dogs using one lead puts a lot of strain on that lead, and also your wrist!


Darn,i have just ordered a triple split lead.Only because trying to walk three dogs on 3 leads nearly ended up with me laying face down in the mud.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I wouldn't use a coupler for the reasons others have already given, although lots of well meaning folk (with teeny dogs!) keep advising me to. No way would I have a good day if they spied a running cat :yikes:.


I was forever having them 'recommended' to me for Jake and Dylan - they, too, would fly after a cat if they saw one, probably leaving me sliding along the ground in comic book fashion behind! 

Worryingly however, at the beach the other day, a lady announced I would find it much easier to have Ozzy and Harvey on a coupler (I must have looked a little flustered juggling their leads whilst I got the car keys from my jacket!) - 130 kg on one lead, in one hand?! :yikes:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I was forever having them 'recommended' to me for Jake and Dylan - they, too, would fly after a cat if they saw one, probably leaving me sliding along the ground in comic book fashion behind!
> 
> Worryingly however, at the beach the other day, a lady announced I would find it much easier to have Ozzy and Harvey on a coupler (I must have looked a little flustered juggling their leads whilst I got the car keys from my jacket!) - 130 kg on one lead, in one hand?! :yikes:


Yes, I'm recommended them an awful lot. Mine clearly aren't as big as yours, currently 'only' about 83kg combined with Rudi obviously still growing - but the idea of the acceleration and power they are capable of combined is frightening!!! I have had first hand experience of Kilo's capabilities when he's been attached to me and surprised by a deer  :nonod:. Tree brake. Saved my skin .


----------



## Tillydog (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the one I was looking at

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Sporn-Small-Large-Double-Dog-Pet-Coupler-Lead-/00/s/NDAwWDQwMA==/$(KGrHqNHJEQFCD!s+T+wBQiC0YVSmw~~60_12.JPG


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to walk 4 dogs on separate leads, all expected to walk at heel in a line on the same side so completely under control. I would never have thought to use a coupler, I want to be able to know which dog is which through the lead.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a brace lead - which is basically two slip leads attached I walk the eldest and youngest together, he keeps her back and she keeps him moving. :lol: But I would hesitate to use one on the two younger ones as they are both strong and both pull slightly. We have our own way of walking - I take 3 out at a time normally and have the two on the brace in front of me (up the lane) and one on a separate lead by my side, when we get to pavements, all 3 on one side. I do have to do the start and stop method a couple of times to remind them to stay at my side but other than that I have no problems. That said - mine are very rarely on lead for very long. 

I always have a spare lead just in case.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine get on ok with a coupler...but I do think they are better for smaller dogs, or ones that are happy plodding along together! Its easier for me as I get in a right tangle when Im juggling leads and picking up poo/locking the front door.

Out of curiosity though why is 2 dogs running off worse on a coupler then 2 leads?? Surely if the combined weight is going to pull you over it wouldnt matter how it is distributed on your hands? (not sure I would take more then one dog out if I thought I might wind up on my arse!!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Mine get on ok with a coupler...but I do think they are better for smaller dogs, or ones that are happy plodding along together! Its easier for me as I get in a right tangle when Im juggling leads and picking up poo/locking the front door.
> 
> Out of curiosity though why is 2 dogs running off worse on a coupler then 2 leads?? Surely if the combined weight is going to pull you over it wouldnt matter how it is distributed on your hands? (not sure I would take more then one dog out if I thought I might wind up on my arse!!)


Because the weight's unfairly distributed through one side of your body so more likely to take you off balance or dislocate a shoulder etc. That's my logic anyway . Also if one takes off, the other has no choice but to go along with it or get an injured neck. I see two JRTs on a coupler here try to take off after stuff quite a lot and they always end up having a scrap as one redirects aggression / frustration onto the other. With separate leads you can also stop them trying to race to be in front of one another. You can drop one dog's lead if needed, say if a strange dog jumps all over them.

I think for dogs that walk nicely by your side and are small they're OK.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> What size dogs have you got? I've seen another dog walker use them for her own dogs, and they seem to be used to it, also seen someone walk a couple of beagles on them, although only in passing as I drive past them walking down the roa. I've only seen the ones with a long lead and short coupler, I wanted to try a short lead and long split as that would give me more control as I could reach each individual section clipped to the collars. No-one seems to make them.


Something like this? 
Hooner Sled-Dog Equipment

I'm sure anyone who makes doggy stuff would be able to make a custom one to fit your requirements. I know Hooner do, and I'm sure Indi-dog and others would too.

I can see a coupler working with older dogs that just plod or really small dogs that want to stay together, but I'd personally rather go for two separate leads, or a coupler that has a very short single bit and long separate leads. I certainly wouldn't with a puppy though, as I'm sure they'd end up dragging the other dog about and wouldn't learn any lead manners.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Yes, I'm recommended them an awful lot. Mine clearly aren't as big as yours, currently 'only' about 83kg combined with Rudi obviously still growing - but the idea of the acceleration and power they are capable of combined is frightening!!! I have had first hand experience of Kilo's capabilities when he's been attached to me and surprised by a deer  :nonod:. Tree brake. Saved my skin .


Mine are only 38kg combined and I wouldn't dare...!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I imagine they'd be good for smaller and well behaved dogs. For my two though I can see it would be a disaster


----------



## Tillydog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think for now I'll go for the separate leads then, see how we go and maybe try a coupler at a later date. We're not getting Bailey for another week so it's really just a thought for now. Forward planning


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I agree with the previous comments, but another consideration is that should the dogs start squabbling, for example if one were to re-direct frustration onto the other dog then you wouldn't be able to intercept or separate them without unleashing one of them. Not implying that your dog and new addition are aggressive but it's something to bear in mind! 
I certainly wouldn't use one on a pair of dogs until I was 100% confident that they reliably got on with each other, and that I could read them well.

Have seen smaller dogs walking well on couplers so it can be done, but wouldn't be my choice!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you know i haven't used one in so long that i had forgotten about fights,dogs jumping over each other and dogs being turned back to front,just had a bad trip down memory lane.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I use a walking belt with my two. So much easier


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have on occasions used a coupler, but I prefer to have one dog on one lead, one lead in each hand. I can easily walk with both leads in one hand or on a coupler , the boys will trot along quiet happily , but prefer not to in case of unforseen circumstances, you never know who is around the corner and I feel I have more control with two leads


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Out of curiosity though why is 2 dogs running off worse on a coupler then 2 leads?? Surely if the combined weight is going to pull you over it wouldn't matter how it is distributed on your hands? (not sure I would take more then one dog out if I thought I might wind up on my arse!!)


Well the last time I used the coupler we were on a hike, the footpath was very unclear, my OH ran ahead to check where the way markers were, he was at the top of a hill, he shouted to us acknowledging we had to follow him, two dogs on a coupler (only about 55 kgs combined) decided he was calling them. I, (stupidly), let go off the lead. Two companions of ours in front were an obstacle, one dog either side, strong, fit and muscular running at full pelt, coupler back of two human sets of knees oh if only we had filmed it!! All was ok and has made amazing drunk reactments for months to follow, but it did frighten me with the what if's ..A one off, and in hind sight preventable, but I think the boys excited each other, one went and the other had to follow, *on seperate leads I know they would have recalled. * not a risk to be taken again. IMHO


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

For short distances I sometimes use a coupler, my guys walk quite happily side by side. Usually separate leads though.


----------



## dpm-michael (Oct 24, 2010)

Exactly the same situation as you, and think it depends of the size of the dogs.
Smaller dogs are fine from what I've seen but like mine bigger dogs pull eachother about if they walk nicely its no problem. A good lead I have is a long lead with clips on both ends and a handle in the middle it's brilliant (sold in pets at home)


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I often use a coupler with my 2...I know that they are very unlikely to scrap with one another while walking. I make sure however that they have been to the toilet, or else one of them ends up pulling the other one to the side etc.

I find it easy enough to use, however when other dogs come up to them or small children, I find it *very* hard to control them both, and if I need to keep one out of the way, it is impossible.

I think they work for short distances or in areas you see nobody. The dogs do need to be well behaved!


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

I used one,for two small dogs,when I nearly got pulled over,in the ice.it was OK, but one dog always got wee'd on


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Used a coupler to walk my step dad's mothers 2 Labradors once, nobody told me they were partial to having a scrap every now and again 

It was awful, they start savaging each other just before we got to the park and I couldn't separate them. In the end I got them into the park and managed to unclip the eldest. 

Thankfully he's very good off lead and I had time to ring my uncle to ask him to bring over a second leash.. never again


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

We're going to be using a 2 dog gangline (like a coupler) to walk the dogs on but they'll be attached to the walking belt. 

I would never walk them on it normally, but it's to train them to be next to each other as they'll be running together on the scooter when Kindra's old enough.


----------



## The Last Crusade (Apr 11, 2013)

We use a metal coupler to walk our two dogs and have found it to be a godsend. 

Indy has brilliant recall and has been trained off lead - whereas Elsa has a tendancy to not listen and wander off (apparantly a typical husky trait) we've found that by clipping Elsa to him she has improved alot on walks. She is now more aware of her surroundings and has started to listen to her name being called and responding to commands when they are in tandem and also when she is on her own.

It also means that we can let them both off the lead - but still connected with the coupler allowing them to run across open fields without the worry of Elsa wandering off. As soon as we call Indy they both naturally return.

We use a metal Coupler attached to body harnesses on each of them so that they do not risk pulling at each other's necks when being walked. We also walk them separately so as to ensure they are comfortable walking on their own leads aswell.

Different people prefer different methods. It really depends on the dogs you're walking. I was apprehensive about using a coupler at first - but now I think it has been the best way to train Elsa on the lead.


----------



## Ljec88 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have two dogs which I walk on separate leads purely because I find it easier, however when the OH walks then he will walk them together with no issue. I think it depends on the dogs and how well they can walk on a lead (and in a straight line!)


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have no problem with people using couplers with two well trained dogs who walk nicely at the same pace. I hate seeing dogs pulling against each other on couplers though.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

l have a bikejoring waist belt and I walk three large breed dogs on this. It saves my wrist and the padded area saves my back too.

the leads connect to the belt and l can always control them, though they do all wear headcollars


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to use a coupler, but ditched after a few occasions where Ziggy stopped for a pee, Kite kept going and Ziggy got toppled over and nearly dragged off her paws. I find separate leads easier, and can hold both in one hand, but still use my other hand to control each dog individually.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've used my double ended lead to walk both my boys on before, and never really had any issues but i suppose thats still very different to using a couple, i wouldn't use one on my 2 but thats most likely because i'd see it as a waste of money given the double ended lead


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

I was considering this for our two, since the leads can get horribly tangled so I decided to see what would happen if I attached one lead to the other collar just to see if it would work, answer NO! two dogs of different sizes really doesn't work, the 22kg one doesn't even notice if the 9kg one stops. so they will stay on 2 leads I think!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I walk my two on separate leads just in case Amber kicks off at another dog then I can let go of Bonnie as I've had to do before.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Tillydog said:


> I think for now I'll go for the separate leads then, see how we go and maybe try a coupler at a later date. We're not getting Bailey for another week so it's really just a thought for now. Forward planning


I would not recommend a coupler until both dogs are excellent on lead. If one is good and the other pulls, the good one will be getting pulled about and likely to pull back making them both bad on lead!!

What I would 100% recommend to you is the ezy-dog vario 6 leash.

This lead is double ended and can be used as a long lead, shorter lead, over the body hands free lead and a coupler for two dogs!!

So, if you have 1 dog which is great on lead, you put the leash over your body so your hands are free to concentrate on the leash training of doggy number two.

In an emergency you have a coupler, making the other lead spare if for example a lead breaks? Or you find a stray you need to get off the road?

I use this lead all the time and I doubt I will ever use another. My dog has been through like 2 leads and 3 collars because he is so strong yet this lead has done a brilliant job! 

http://www.ezydog.co.uk/vario-6-multi-function-leash-snap-clip/


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I often use a coupler for 2 of mine as with 3 dogs, and 3 leads, we sometimes end up with a plait! However my dogs are beautifully trained. ( :lol: just kidding!) They seem to be fine with it, but then they are tiny too so there isn't really the problem of them pulling me over. I think with 2 large dogs I would rather have one in each hand.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried a coupler once - it was a total fail. Florence likes to plod and sniff everything she comes across while Freya trots along scanning the horizon for small furries. In other words they're incompatible and even though their weight combined is only 46kg they would probably pull my arm off if they both decided to chase after a cat at once


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 5 dogs, two of them walk great on a double lead. They wait for each other to do their business and don't drag one another around. Two of the others will never do well on a one leash option so they are walked separately and the old girl well she walks so slow now, that no one (dog wise) wants to go out with her lol. It took a couple of times for the dogs to walk good together and we did start with 2 separate leashes and worked up to the one double leash. So there ya go I didn't help at all as it all depends on the dogs ps my dogs are larger dogs 2 collies, a lab, a pyrenees and the little sheltie


----------

